# Montana Black Gold 5 pin slider



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a like new Montana Black Gold 5 pin Ascent slider. Absolutely nothing wrong with the sight at all. I have had it less than 3 months. I am asking 160 for the sight. please feel free to text or call me anytime with questions.

only trade will be for a single pin sight.

Thanks!

801-554-9871

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=38905435&cat=214&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=1


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I cant get the ad to come up do you have pics? can you send them to my phone?


----------

